# How to remove sour smell of beard that's been wet for 2 weeks?



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

While recovering from his knee surgery--cruciate AND patella--Spunky has had to slurp water from a big bowl while wearing an e-collar. That has made a lot of water run down his face and neck. And he was pretty thirsty because his prednisone dose was quadrupled. He seemed to be constantly wet between the mouth and the neck. He has been smelling like a sour dishcloth. Yuck! :shocked: It's a good thing I've had 11 years to grow to love him. 

Today he had his staples removed and ditched the e-collar. Hooray! So I can try grooming or bathing him a little. But I don't know what would work to get that smell off his chin and neck! I hate to cut all the fur off. He looks pretty unusual already, with one thigh and the back of his neck shaved. 

Does anyone have any suggestions how to get the odor out? :smhelp:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just wanted to say--I'm glad the little guy is recovering. Maybe use some scented doggie stuff to mask the odor between baths...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can buy self rinsing shampoo at any pet store.
It is a liquid. You just pour some onto the area, work
it in and comb thru, then blot with paper towels until
almost dry. I use this in between baths every few days.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would use waterless shampoo, like Brit mentioned. I really like the Biogroom waterless shampoo, it's tearless and it smells pretty good. So glad that the road to recovery is an easier one!


----------



## phmystic (Aug 24, 2007)

Cornstarch, that will help remove the odor and helps with staining.

Good luck and Im glad hes better :aktion033:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I used a spray-on product the vet's groomer recommended. He became sour AND perfumy. :blink: 

Someone else said a vinegar/water solution works. I think I'll try that before the cornstarch, since he normally gets a bit wet around the face anyway, and I'm not sure what might result - gravy? :shocked:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

you might wash just his face with some whitening shampoo. I use the stuff people with white hair use. Simply Silver I get it at Sally's it smells really good and keeps Lily no pun intened "Lily White" Sorry about the knee problem I can sypmathise I have had 10 knee surgeies my self. Hope he is better soon!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I used a spray-on product the vet's groomer recommended. He became sour AND perfumy. :blink:
> 
> Someone else said a vinegar/water solution works. I think I'll try that before the cornstarch, since he normally gets a bit wet around the face anyway, and I'm not sure what might result - gravy? :shocked:[/B]


The cornstarch actually dries the wet face. I use it all the time when showing to hide tear staining and dry the face. When wrapping the mustache I use cornstarch and boric acid mixed together to absorb moisture and whiten the beard.
Tina


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, although there may be a misunderstanding -- his face is not stained, just smelly.


----------

